# Plum Wood



## DrewJ (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey All! 

I have a small plum tree in my yard that needs to come down due to some fungus issues. It is not very healthy anyway and our tree guy said they rarely come back from this fungus issue. Wish I could remember what the fungus is but I don't recall. I've researched here and it seems that plum is a good smoking wood so I'd like to hang onto some of it. Is there any reason I couldn't use the wood for smoking and cooking with the fungus? I could see how easy the bark would come off if that would be a smart thing to do. We were told by the tree guy that I should clean all my tools after cutting it down to avoid spreading the fungus to other trees. Would storing and drying the wood cause a risk to my other trees? We have some really nice crabapples I'd truly hate to lose and if that's a risk I'll just get rid of the wood. 

Thanks for any and all advice! 
-drew-


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 8, 2019)

I am no expert at all on this but if it were my tree, I would cut it down, remove the bark if possible split and let it season then smoke with it. That's just my take.


----------



## kmmamm (Oct 9, 2019)

Keep the wood dry and the Fungus will have no effect...use it and enjoy, plum is a wonderful wood to smoke with.


----------

